# Sticky  Fostering Budgie Chicks And Eggs Safely



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Fostering Budgie Chicks And Eggs Safely

As budgie owners who chose to set up our budgies to breed, we want to have the best outcome possible  Each life is precious, and if we can help to save a chick it is going to be our top priority! One of the biggest we can do to help safe a developing egg or hatched budgie chick is by fostering them to another pair when they are being neglected, or abused by their parents.

Fostering successfully requires knowledge of what to do, and not do. Here we will go over some of the essential things to do before you move any egg or chick to a new foster parent! :thumbsup:

Fostering Chicks and Eggs Safely

*


----------

